# Suche Film-Titel eines sehr guten Rachefilms



## matthias00000 (4. Mai 2014)

wäre toll wenn jemand helfen kann.

die handlung: 

da is so´ne kleinstadt (usa) mit paar netten leuten & cops (dorfbullen), die haben irgendwas mit einem typen gemacht ich glaube sein gesicht verbrannt & seine ehefrau getötet. der rächer kommt dann nach der einleitung mit den brandnarben bzw. gesicht voll mit narben bzw. sehr stark entstellt wieder in die kleinstadt & knallt nach einander alle ab. 

der rächer reitet viel auf einem pferd glaube ich, es ist wie ein western in den 90s.
am ende stehen er & die cops auf einer wiese, es ist nacht & direkt hinter der wiese beginnt eine strasse dort stehen die ganzen polizei-wagen mit aktiviertem blaulicht. der rächer will auch noch ein paar mitläufer (unschuldige cops) umnieten wird dann aber zur vernunft gebracht. der film erinnert mich vom style & look an "no country for old men"


----------



## ikosaeder (27. Juni 2014)

Auf http://www.imdb.com gibt es eine Umfassende Filmdatenbank. Dort kann man gezielt nach Handlungen mit bestimmten Stichwörtern suchen.


----------



## GrilSebasTi (18. Oktober 2014)

danke, ikosaeder!


----------

